# [SOLVED] how to delete outlook profile completely?



## comonforall (Jan 28, 2011)

In my outlook there was one profile with more than 200 unread mail messages. When I switch off (in fast swtiching mode), it used to show "more than 200 unread mail messages, 2 programs running" next to my user account name. 

But now I deleted that outlook profile by going to "mail >> show profiles >> and delete the selected profile" but it still shows "200 unread mail messages when I switch off"


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: how to delete outlook profile completely?*

Drop down to the last three paragraphs of this URL: Introduction to e-mail account types - Outlook - Microsoft Office
Delete the .pst connected to the unwanted profile. You could have done this prior to deleting the profile (within Outlook) in Advanced>Properties but it's too late.


----------



## comonforall (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: how to delete outlook profile completely?*

Thanks Corday. It works. I deleted .pst file and restarted computer. Now it's fine.


----------

